
Takes the bottle. Drinks it down. The whole bottle, all in one shot. Done - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/llewellynjobs/status/1282654893426085888
======
gus_massa
I have to search what the #60sscoops was
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixties_Scoop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixties_Scoop)

